# Hansard Retirement Programme: was I sold the wrong product?



## HMC (3 Jul 2013)

Firstly, hands up. I signed up for this product in 1998 with an IFA I knew, while working in an EU country and had only a vague idea of what the policy involved.  I cashed in the maximum allowed some years ago when I took time off work, stopped payments altogether, and am now thinking of resurrecting it as I'm working again.  

The IFA is still operating but awful to deal with. Seven months ago I asked him to send me the appropriate forms and I'm still waiting, despite several reminders. I don't even know the balance on my portfolio.  From what I understand he can still handle existing Hansard policies although he is no longer a Hansard agent for new business.  

I have since asked for and got the names of 3 agents from Hansard HQ with a view to moving my policy away from current IFA but, having read through the original prospectus again, I am wondering 2 things: a) should I bother and, more seriously, b) whether this product was ever right for me in the first place.

Under "Eligibility" it states: "clients....must not be resident in the Republic of Ireland at the time of application".  While I was not actually living in Ireland, I was and still am considered to be resident there owing to the status of my employment.  Does this invalidate this policy? If it does, there is no point in reviving it.

Maybe someone here could shed some light on this. Many thanks in advance.


----------

